# grinder cleaning



## xxb (Jul 18, 2018)

Anybody tried a product called grindz? is it any good? I usually use a brush and hoover and just wash all removable parts in hot soapy water but this can be a bit annoying doing his everyday.

Has anybody used rice to clean their grinder by grinding it? have read online about this but I am worried it will damage my grinder?


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Maybe I'm lazy, I have only ever stuck the hover pipe on my Funnel that's it, some say don't use grindz.

Think I will clean it this week.ha


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

louiseb said:


> Anybody tried a product called grindz? is it any good? I usually use a brush and hoover and just wash all removable parts in hot soapy water but this can be a bit annoying doing his everyday.
> 
> Has anybody used rice to clean their grinder by grinding it? have read online about this but I am worried it will damage my grinder?


I personally don't think grindz does very much, about as useful as those dry shampoo products, mebbe even less so. As for washing all removable parts in soapy water....yer either kidding, not removing parts you should be removing, or have the type of grinder where parts you should be able to remove, can't be removed...can you shed any more light on this?


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

How much to clean...... good question. I use a brush and lens hood after every time I grind, and there's nothing visible in the burr chamber or chute or funnel. I even take a pick and run it round the inside circumference of the burrs where grinds always settle. This is all I can do without removing the burrs, but it mostly keeps me contented. I remove the burrs and clean from time to time. I wouldn't like to introduce any unnecessary products.


----------



## xxb (Jul 18, 2018)

I wash the bean hopper, coffee container the grinds go into whilst grinding, plus I wash the top burr that is removable and obviously make sure that its dryed well before putting it back. Its just a bodum bistro burr grinder only cost £65.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

louiseb said:


> I wash the bean hopper, coffee container the grinds go into whilst grinding, plus I wash the top burr that is removable and obviously make sure that its dryed well before putting it back. Its just a bodum bistro burr grinder only cost £65.


Oh OK no worries then.


----------



## ncrc51 (Mar 14, 2018)

I've used Grindz and don't feel it is that helpful in cleaning more or as much as a vacuum and brush what you can see will accomplish.


----------



## xxb (Jul 18, 2018)

les24preludes said:


> How much to clean...... good question. I use a brush and lens hood after every time I grind, and there's nothing visible in the burr chamber or chute or funnel. I even take a pick and run it round the inside circumference of the burrs where grinds always settle. This is all I can do without removing the burrs, but it mostly keeps me contented. I remove the burrs and clean from time to time. I wouldn't like to introduce any unnecessary products.


The pick is a good idea, think I will incorporate that into my grinder cleaning routine, cheers.


----------

